# Haunted Halls of Hanover Charity Haunted House - Cedar Lake Indiana



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hanover Community High School Field House
10120 W 133rd Ave
Cedar Lake, IN 46303

Totally revamped and expanded Haunted Attraction for 2013. Over 15000 square feet...

Target audience: All ages. We have a Full bore haunted house for the brave and a low intensity "Kids Attraction" for younger and more sensitive guests. 

Additional attractions: Halloween themed Kid's movies, Face Painting, Pictures with monsters, Food, Games and Treat bags for the kids. 

Dates and Times - 18,19,25th and 26th of October from 5-9PM (May run past 9PM depending on crowds)

Cost: $5.00 per person with donation of non-perishable food item, 4 and under free.

Benefits: Hanover School athletic programs and NWI food pantries 

Hauntforum members can ask for RandalB for a "Behind the screams" tour (depending on how hectic things are...)

If you are in the area, stop on through. 

RandalB


----------

